# Google- Lengthy International Travel Tied to Health Problems - ABC News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Lengthy International Travel Tied to Health Problems**ABC News**...* short-term travelers to have a variety of ailments including persistent fatigue, chronic diarrhea, malaria and post-infectious *irritable bowel syndrome*. *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

